# It's A Boy!



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone.

Just sharing the news that my son was born last night, 12.40a.m
He's 5 weeks early, but weighs 5.9, which is apparently a good weight.
He's doing very well!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations mate...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the birth of your son.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations, That is very good news.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the world, little lad! :wave:


May God give you a long, happy & satisfying life :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Rich!! Fantastic news - hope that baby and mother are doing well.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :smile:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one mate. :4-clap:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome to the club


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone! :smile:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats DAD!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

We know Dad won't be sleeping much now.....congratulations!
Hope Mom and son are doing well!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*To the both of you, now that there is "An Heir to the Bills!" :laugh:

Best Wishes and Sincere Regards,*


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats:4-clap:to you both for your new addition.
Bill


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys! :smile:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes indeed. I hope they are both well

[URL="[/URL]

Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Many warm wishes to you!

Enjoy things while you can.... I mean while he can't talk back to you!

Soon enough he will be telling you where to go... and I do not mean driving directions!

Honestly, though... kids are a joy at any age (7,9,14,18 for me - the oldest 3 are girls).

Regards.. .

JC

.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

When do we get to see photos?!?


----------



## VazT (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations!! I am expecting my second son in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done Richard ....... and give my congratulations to your other half ........... :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations .. 

I remmeber when my wife gave birth to our first born .. she wanted more immediately .. so watch out !! :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Dad :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I know it has been a little bit but congrats Rich! Hope you where able to survive with little or no sleep:grin:


----------

